# ...the joys of acid reflux



## sm0ke (16 Dec 2004)

Hi guys
In my couple years(ish) reading these forums, I have not come across a thread discussing how a medical condition such as acid reflux can affect a candidate's application.   If it's been covered here before, please accept my apology, but I have not seen it, and have searched quite thoroughly.

Effectively, I take meds to keep my stomach from feeling as though I ate a blowtorch.   It is   something that I kinda put off and suffered with up until about 8 months ago, at which point I could deal with it no longer and decided perhaps I should see a doctor (...this also took some arm-twisting from my mother, who can be very persuasive even though I no longer live at home...anyway)

Has anyone had experience with this?   Is it a large issue, something that could in fact complicate my application process, once it begins? (as my profile states, I'm in the process of determining where/when to get my eyes zapped, so I can wait, to begin my application process...)   Or is this a common ailment ...perhaps not something to worry about so much?   

Just trying to gather accurate information, so that when I do put my application in, I know I've done all I can to make sure the process is   as efficient and fast as is possible.

Any assistance would be very helpful.   Thanks


----------



## PteCamp (16 Dec 2004)

Shortly after I joined I became sick. I threw up after almost every meal. Even doing the slightlest activity would make me vomit. I was doing my BMQ when all this started to occur.
I didn't do anything about it till almost a year later. After working at my unit for almost a year, they understood I was sick. When I finally went to the doctor they said it was acid reflux and put me on some meds. It doesn't stop me from doing anything, my unit knows and understands. 
I don't think it will hurt your process any, it's normal, and a lot of people have it.

-KaT


----------



## sm0ke (20 Dec 2004)

Thanks Kat
It's something that's easily managed...wish I'd not been so stubborn and seen a doctor about it sooner.
I'm wondering if anyone in the regs/combat arms can weigh in on this perhaps?


----------



## old medic (20 Dec 2004)

Acid reflux is fairly common as someone here already stated.  As you are going through a recruit medical, your condition and medications are going to be considered during the medical exam portion.  I refer you to CF Pub 154 , Chapter 2 Assessing Medical Fitness

I doubt you'll have any trouble with your condition, unless you need to see a doctor every six months or more.  If you do, then it will limit your Geographic employment factor.

Some conditions and medications will affect MOC task statements and have bearing on Geographic, Occupational or Aircrew Factors.
I'll leave the following link and quote for anyone who may have similar questions in the future, and who may come across this thread in a search.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/engraph/cfp154_chap2_e.asp

" ..... do potential side effects of the medication require scheduled medical follow-up, including diagnostic laboratory testing? How frequently? What level of medical support is required to assess these side effects?

because loss of, and / or decreased access to, medication in an operational setting is a real possibility, how long can an individual perform to acceptable standards without risks, should a medication become unavailable - hours or days or weeks? What is the risk to personal health or individual functioning if medication is withheld? Would the standard of medical care be considered sub-optimal if medications were unavailable for unspecified periods of time?

is the medication readily available in the Canadian Forces Medical Service (CFMS) and/or the individual's expected place of duty? Are alternate equivalent medications readily available on location should the supply of the prescribed drug be jeopardized? ........."

Cheers


----------



## GaiusMarius (21 Dec 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problem, i believe that there is a laser thereapy at toronto general that might solve your problem permanently, i'am not positive but i believe i read this several years ago in the toronto sun.


Regards


----------



## sm0ke (22 Dec 2004)

Thanks guys, I guess I didn't realise exactly how common it really is.   

Old Medic, thanks for the link.  Seems the forces.gc.ca domain isn't resolving at the moment though, I'll check back on it later.  

I wasn't aware of a laser surgery to resolve reflux issues, this is something I'll have to check into.  I had read about it being used to treat certain types of ulcer, but knowing next to nothing about such medical conditions, I could not detail further.

Thanks again for the info, I'm always appreciative.


----------



## kellywmj (23 Dec 2004)

I would suggest keeping a good supply of Rolaids in your ruck, assuming you will be wearing one, because scarfing down an ice cold bag of corned beef hash on the run gives new meaning to word heart burn!


----------



## sm0ke (28 Dec 2004)

lol for sure...my prescription is great in terms of allowing me to eat pretty much anything withouth worry, but rolaids are always handy to have on hand as a backup.


----------



## Slim (28 Dec 2004)

I do get acid reflux...however only on occasion and I find that as long as I watch what I do eat it doesn't seem to bother me too much...

Good luck with your application.

Slim


----------



## sm0ke (28 Dec 2004)

The link Old Medic posted is working again, it covered most of the questions I had about how it would be looked upon and dealt with during my application.  I'll PM the mod to see about getting them to put it in the recruiting faq as a reference to anyone with questions regarding a medical condition affecting their application.

Thanks again guys, you've been most helpful


----------



## sigpig (4 Jan 2005)

When I went to see an army doctor in 86 with terrible heart burn he said it was reflux disease and the things that weakened the muscle most were chocolate, coffee, and alcohol. I said "Damn, I guess I'm going to be stuck with this problem for life  "

Actually it hasn't been bad for a number of years. I don't know if it's because I don't drink as much as I used to, I'm not in the army anymore, or both.


----------



## mo-litia (10 Jan 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> Actually it hasn't been bad for a number of years. I don't know if it's because I don't drink as much as I used to, I'm not in the army anymore, or both.



Your alcohol consumption went down when you left the Army !?!?!  ;D lmao


----------



## sm0ke (10 Jan 2005)

lol thanks guys
it's good to know something I thought was going to be a substantial issue is really nothing to worry about.   

On another note, I have scheduled an appointment this month, the 21st, to get my eyes lazered... so hopefully if all goes well, I can hand in my application in about 5 months...


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jan 2005)

Ashlee Simpson has acid reflux, your not alone mate


----------



## mo-litia (10 Jan 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Ashlee Simpson has acid reflux, your not alone mate



This might be true, nut I am willing to bet that 95% of the posters here have more talent than Ashlee Simpson!


----------



## dutchie (10 Jan 2005)

During work up for my tour, I had an acid-reflux problem. Felt like I was crapping battery acid and any form of spicy food was like white phosphorous in my gut....ouch.

I waited as long as I could before going to the doctor fearing I would get kicked off the tour. I coildn't hack it anymore after 4 months (Pansy!), so I went to one fo the Base Docs. I was prescribed pills by the CF doc and it totally took care of it. Being a Res augmentee to a Reg Force Battle Group, they could have quite easily sent me home as they needed to cut troops anyway, but I stayed. I'd say that if a Reserve troop can compete for and earn a spot on an overseas deployment with this condition being dignosed and meds prescribed by a CF doctor, I can't see them refusing your application for it.

Good luck and see your Doctor.


----------



## sm0ke (11 Jan 2005)

Ashlee Simpson...   : Don't get me started...
I still maintain that the ultimate irony would be seeing she and her sister step in front of a bus while taping a show.   Would serve them right for exploiting their own stupidity and uselessness for fame and fortune...   >

Maybe I'm just an overly mean person...

(thanks again guys.)


----------

